# felt riders!



## evans08 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have recently purchased a felt f85 and loving it. Keep in mind that i have upgraded from a 20 yr old spokesman. Has anyone else had experience on the felt f85 or any other felt products?? what are your thoughts


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I also have an '07 F85. Great bike by any measure. You'll be happy with this bike. If you want to know more, go to the posting "Bad Experiences with Felt." That'll give you pride in owning this bike. It's a great company run by a great crew with awesome customer service. No worries. You chose a fine product.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I love my Felt F3C so much.


----------



## CABuonomo (Jul 18, 2007)

*Felt F4*

I have a Felt F4, great bike, feels like I'm on a rocket


----------



## mtb2road (Jun 23, 2007)

I have an F4C and have been more impressed with every ride. It climbs well, descents and corners well and has a responsive, yet smooth ride. I've had no quality concerns or any issues with it what so ever. Felt make great bikes.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

No doubt. If something happened to mine, I wouldn't hesitate to get another one. An F1 sure would be nice.

Either that or a $10,000 Pinarello Prince


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

Recently purchased F75. Love it! Best deal for the mony currently out there.


----------



## Prem Singh (Oct 31, 2007)

Received my Felt Z35....Its awesome...Its not a full racing frame but its got a slightly sit up style of ridding...i found the built quality to be very high....Any commends please...


----------



## mtb2road (Jun 23, 2007)

Prem Singh said:


> Received my Felt Z35....Its awesome...Its not a full racing frame but its got a slightly sit up style of ridding...i found the built quality to be very high....Any commends please...


Awesome. Where are the pics


----------



## ManoloCRX (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a F5C, it is a great bike. . . I'm very happy with . . .feels good and looks good


----------



## ricochet677 (Nov 4, 2007)

just bought an 06 F65. greatest deal ever. full ultegra, brand new for less than $1000! has a mysterious creak however. can't pinpoint it yet. checked all normal spots ie; crank bolts, bb, deraileur hanger, seat post, etc. kinda wierd. hope it's not the frame, although it does have a lifetime warranty. anyone experience this mystery creak?


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Love it!*

2005 F55. Best bang for the buck by far. (say that three times fast!)


----------



## C_T (May 22, 2007)

BunnV said:


> 2005 F55. Best bang for the buck by far. (say that three times fast!)


good looking bike!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

C_T said:


> good looking bike!


Thanks! :smile5:


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I have those exact yellow Eastons on my F3. Any suggestions on how to justify to my wife why I need to spend hundreds of dollars on new wheels to save 3/4 of a pound?


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*you can't justify it!*



brentster said:


> I have those exact yellow Eastons on my F3. Any suggestions on how to justify to my wife why I need to spend hundreds of dollars on new wheels to save 3/4 of a pound?


Come on brentster! You know it's easier to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission!


----------



## The Crow (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a FC. In South Africa all the Felt team riders are on these. Anyone got any experience on one?


----------



## mtb2road (Jun 23, 2007)

The Crow said:


> I'm looking to buy a FC. In South Africa all the Felt team riders are on these. Anyone got any experience on one?


The geometry is the same as the current F series carbon frames. I personally love the feel of my F4C and wouldn't change a thing.:thumbsup:


----------



## CABuonomo (Jul 18, 2007)

I just switched to white bar tape on my F4, so now I'm even faster


----------



## madgeronimo (Oct 3, 2006)

*Tell her...*



brentster said:


> I have those exact yellow Eastons on my F3. Any suggestions on how to justify to my wife why I need to spend hundreds of dollars on new wheels to save 3/4 of a pound?


Tell her: It will make you more attentive in bed and it will give you radar powers as to when the garbage has to be taken out. It's a two-for-one upgrade for her!


----------



## Hower131 (Feb 14, 2008)

Here is my new Felt F75 tour of california edition...picked it up for about $1,000.
was riding my iron horse Mt Bike to death on the road and races..so it was time for a road bike
3 jobs and being a full time student doesn't add up to much of a bankroll but I love my bike so far!


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hower131 said:


> Here is my new Felt F75 tour of california edition...picked it up for about $1,000.
> was riding my iron horse Mt Bike to death on the road and races..so it was time for a road bike
> 3 jobs and being a full time student doesn't add up to much of a bankroll but I love my bike so far!



man... that thing is so sharp. 

I wish it was still around for this year.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

They have those on sale in Houston for $1,100 - A savings of about $400.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

That is one nice looking ride..


----------



## mtb2road (Jun 23, 2007)

You should get on the Velowear.com website and pick up the matching Jersey,https://www.velowear.com/tourofcali.aspx?promo=EM080203 or https://www.velowear.com/products/1010415PRTSML.aspx if you wear a medium.


----------



## Hower131 (Feb 14, 2008)

oh man for sure i would...but i just bought the roadbikereview.com kit...they both look killer too


----------



## X86BSD (Feb 10, 2008)

*My spanking new 2007 Z35 *

This is my first bike since I was 8  Ive had it less than a week and been on it twice. It's taking my hind side a while to get used to riding, with a few days between rides to heal heh.
I love the ride though! The carbon frame is SO light it feels like you are riding on air. Shifting is soooo smooth. I have to keep looking at the rear cassette sometimes to see if the chain actually moved after shifting  Felt makes THE greatest bikes on Earth! 

Chris


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Awesome bike. You'll see - It will inspire you to reach speeds that you wouldn't have imagined hitting.

Congratulations


----------



## Danjlew (Mar 30, 2008)

I too am trying to decide between a Z35, a Roubaix Comp (compact) and a Jamis Zenith Comp. Because of bad weather lately, I have not ridden any in my size. I did ride a Z65 in a 58 (I think I need a 60 or 61). The 58 felt small, like the pedals were behind me. 

I am riding a 15 year old Allez sport (steel) with down tube shifters. Anything I get on seems soo much better. It is hard to distinguish between them. Comfort is big for me since I ride in a 200 mile charity ride every August. Last year several body parts were numb for 2 weeks after the ride.
I will keep you posted.

Dan


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I rode my F3 60 miles at 20 mph yesterday and 80 today at 21 mph. I was pretty useless around the house this afternoon, but the bike was fabulous.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

leftover playset from St. Pat Day (pogues, flogging molly, etc.) and a bunch of hawaiian and beach-inspired music to prepare for my [now past] trip to hawaii.


----------



## Danjlew (Mar 30, 2008)

I just ordered my Felt Z35. I should get it in a week or two. Yahoooo!


----------

